

Ask HN: Anybody else see an iPad Sales Bump this Weekend? - aresant

I have a few apps live in the AppStore - they tend to trend a little stronger on weekends but all saw their best sales since Christmas over the weekend - anybody else?
======
maxklein
Yeah we had much better sales also. I attribute this more to the easter
weekend and not to the iPad.

~~~
aresant
Good point - ockham's razor eh?

